# Architect vs Draftsman for a detached garage



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

I am wanting to build a detached garage that will be big enough to store a boat and some other toys. The size will be approximately 30x40 with an upstairs loft/man cave. The design has to match the construction of our house because of HOA laws so the exterior will be hardi board and brick. Someone was telling me to use a draftsman instead of an architect because with an architect you are paying for more than what will be needed for a simple design. The Google tells me differently.

Would love to hear from someone who knows more about this than me

Thanks in advance and stay warm!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

caddyshack4reel said:


> I am wanting to build a detached garage that will be big enough to store a boat and some other toys. The size will be approximately 30x40 with an upstairs loft/man cave. The design has to match the construction of our house because of HOA laws so the exterior will be hardi board and brick. Someone was telling me to use a draftsman instead of an architect because with an architect you are paying for more than what will be needed for a simple design. The Google tells me differently.
> 
> Would love to hear from someone who knows more about this than me
> 
> Thanks in advance and stay warm!


IME Draftsmen don’t know the codes and don’t guarantee the structural integrity.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

caddyshack4reel said:


> I am wanting to build a detached garage that will be big enough to store a boat and some other toys. The size will be approximately 30x40 with an upstairs loft/man cave. The design has to match the construction of our house because of HOA laws so the exterior will be hardi board and brick. Someone was telling me to use a draftsman instead of an architect because with an architect you are paying for more than what will be needed for a simple design. The Google tells me differently.
> 
> Would love to hear from someone who knows more about this than me
> 
> Thanks in advance and stay warm!


You could use either. The building inspector is going to make sure that its up to code. However, you will spend a lot more with an architect. 

Architects prefer commercial projects or larger house projects (3+ floors) where a license is required. Architects go through five years of school and have to do a two year apprenticeship before then can take the AIA licensing exam. California doesn't require you to attend architecture school, but apprentice under a licensed architect.

It amazes me how many people who claim to be architects, but are not licensed. They are just glorified draftsman with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Are you going to be the general contractor? If so the draftsman my be sufficient.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Draftsman. If anything cannot be done via standard means - i.e. laminar wood beams, 2x10 on 16" center construction - then you'd need an engineering stamp, and that's true whether or not you use an architect. For example, the draftsman or the architect may indicate a steel beam in a certain location, but an engineer would have to determine if it's a 8 x 48 or a 10 x 45 - just examples. 

If I was you, 30 x 40 is a pretty standard size. I'd almost do it like a pole barn with a concrete floor and side it per HOA requirements.


----------



## Trs (Sep 13, 2019)

I'd go to an engineer.


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

I would like to be the general contractor in order to safe on the cost, but sometimes its worth the extra money to avoid some unnecessary headaches. This is all still in the dreaming/planning stages.


----------

